# [compilation]poppler ne compile pas (résolus)

## daemon666

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sous Gentoo, jel 'ai installée depuis hier, j'adore, ca change beaucoup d'Ubuntu, ca me convient parfaitement.

J'ai seulement un petit problème lors de la compilation de KDE (kdebase-startkde), un paquet nommé poppler (en 0.6.1-r1) ne compile pas et stop tout, avec un message du genre:

ERROR: app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1 failled

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line 1701: Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 1039: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

    ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

poppler-0.6.1-r1.ebuild, line 43: Called die

The specific snippet of code:

    emake || die "compilation failed"

The die message:

     compilation failed

If you need support ...

Enfin voilou, j'ai essayé de compiler le paquet a part, rien ne change.

Que faire ? Car la je suis bien embété ^^

Merci.Last edited by daemon666 on Tue Jan 01, 2008 11:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et pour ton erreur, il faut que tu nous montres la vraie erreur qu'est située quelques lignes plus haut  :Wink:  (et pense à utiliser les balises [code] et [quote])

----------

## daemon666

Oups désolé ^^

Alors etant sur un autre pc, je vais recopier un bout du contenu du log.

La premiere erreur apercue est 10 lignes au dessus de ce que je vous ai montré:

```

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to 'XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [pdffonts] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs...

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1/work/poppler-0.6.1/utils

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]:  Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1/work/poppler-0.6.1/utils

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Voilou, d'après ce que j'ai compris il me manquerais la librairie libexpat non ?

Merci.

----------

## daemon666

Bon ba voilou, problème reglé ^^

J'ai cherché un peu sur la librairie expat, j'ai vu que cela posait problème a cause d'un chagement de version.

J'ai tout d'abord emergé expat, et fait un lien symbolique dans /usr/lib tel quel: ln -s libexpat.so.1 libexpat.so.0.

Bon ba c'est résolu ^^

----------

## geekounet

Heu, surtout pense ensuite à faire un revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0 (revdep-rebuild est dans app-portage/gentoolkit), et ensuite vire le lien libexpat.so.0, pour avoir un système propre  :Wink: 

----------

## daemon666

Peux-tu m'expliquer le but de cette commande stp ?

Car si jamais un autre paquet a besoin de cette librairie ?

----------

## geekounet

Ça recompilera tous tes progs actuellement linkés sur la lib libexpat.so.0 pour la nouvelle lib libexpat.so.1, ce qui donc répare tes binaires et évite les cassages d'ABI (ce que tu risques si tu gardes ce symlink foireux).

----------

## daemon666

Oki merci  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Quelle entrée en force ..   :Laughing: 

----------

